# biete gebrauchte teile s5 und s7 aus versuchsaufbau



## das_Chaos (30 Oktober 2007)

Hi leute,

habe hier noch ein paar überreste meiner versuchsaufbauten, dazu gehören 

für s5:
im 306
cp525
cpu 90U

VERKAUFT

LOGO!
LOGO! Power 24V/2,5A 

bei interesse bitte pm mit preisvorstellung 

wie gesagt sind alles überreste meiner ehemaligen versuchsaufbauten, bis zuletzt hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert


----------



## Rudi (30 Oktober 2007)

Nenne doch Deine Preisvorstellungen. Ist doch einfacher.


----------



## das_Chaos (13 November 2007)

für s5:
im 306         keine Ahnung was man da verlangen kann bitte vorschläge
cp525          siehe oben
cpu 90U       50€

VERKAUFT

LOGO!
LOGO! Power 24V/2,5A   25€


----------



## das_Chaos (14 November 2007)

jungs braucht denn niemand was? preise sind vhb die dinge müssen weg hier könnt ihr schnäppchen machen ich brauch platz!

am sonntag wandert einiges zu ebay wenn ichs schaff also habt ihr bis dahin noch die chance


----------



## das_Chaos (15 November 2007)

für s5:
im 306 
cp525 
cpu 90U 
6ES5 465-4UA12

VERKAUFT

LOGO!
LOGO! Power 24V/2,5A   25€


VERKAUFT


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (19 November 2007)

*Anfrage*

Hast evtl ein TP27 10" im Verkauf?


----------



## das_Chaos (20 November 2007)

nein leider nicht, habe nur was hier steht mehr habe ich nicht abzugeben habe auch noch einen versuchsaufbau der in absehbarer zeit veräußert wird und durch neues ersetzt aber da ist auch keines dabei


----------

